# surname Moskos



## lcfatima

I do not know the Magyar spelling, but can you tell the meaning of the surname Moskos? Is it a common Hungarian family name?


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Icfatima,

I'm afraid I cannot think of any surname that could correspond, so it is surely not a common family name.
Are you sure it is not a nickname of some sort? 
There is an adjective (_mocskos_ meaning dirty) that could be pronounced in English similarly but it is so negative that I don't think it's likely to be a family name.


----------



## NagyKiss

It's borderline offtopic, but I'm really curious as to how "dirty" can a family name in Hungary get, because in Russia there are almost no limits to this. There are last names you wouldn't believe, and I always wondered how people could live with names like that.


----------



## Zsanna

It is not likely, NagyKiss, this is why I was wondering about it as a nickname - which is no more flattering but at least it is more likely - at least in theory.
(I think, in any case, it must be something else because it is not very likely either way to be a Hungarian name of any sort.)


----------



## francisgranada

It seems to me that the surname _Moskos _is of Geek origin. (I've found some people of Greek origin with this surname on the internet ).


----------



## Akitlosz

"Is it a common Hungarian family name?"

No. I've never heard Moskos.

It's either a foreign surname (Greek?) or wrongly written name.


----------



## lcfatima

It turns out the Magyar spelling was Mocskos. It is my relative and I found her baptism records. Does it really mean dirty? I wonder why she would have such a surname. ​


----------



## Olivier0

This surname is not impossible though.
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Olivier, .
Obviously it exists. But then there are some family names with negative meaning that do (exist) even if it is difficult to know why people want to keep them.
I know that in some cases they originate from misspelling but in this case I cannot think of any other word that could be misspelt like this.
(And yes, it means dirty, or rather: filthy.)


----------

